# Cone after laser neutering



## wrenny (Sep 20, 2007)

So Lex will have to have the cone hat on after surgery. Vet said for 14 days. That it's very large and hard to get him in the crate with.

Well, I can't take off work and we work 9-5(coming home for 2 hours during the day). We've had two other dogs in the past that got surgery and we took the cone off after a day because it never bothered the dogs to lick down there.

What kinda experience did you guys have?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Kramer looooooooooooooooved his cone! I kept it so he could play with it. He'd scoop snow with it and toss it in the air. If he saw a cone, he'd try to stick his head in the collar part...I am not sure he'd be so excited about them now (15). 

But he's the only dog I've used one on. 

No other dog of mine or foster seemed to need it. 

Nina has one of these: http://www.petco.com/product/100555/ProCollar.aspx She can still get around it but it slows her down and it's very difficult for her to reach her hind end. It helped a lot when she needed it (and she could rest her head on it). 

There is also a bite-not collar. 

Hopefully he won't need it. Did your vet say why they say 14 days? Is it that most clients don't bother to watch and dogs get infections or bother their stitches?


----------



## wrenny (Sep 20, 2007)

She said with laser treatment it's 14 days for it to close up where the dog can't lick it.

Then I glanced at the sign behind her "Laser surgery! Faster recovery! Painless!"


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)




----------



## Gyggles1 (Nov 8, 2005)

Duke had his lazer surgery a while ago. they said when i picked him up I probably wouldn't need it but I was so scared when we had to leave the following day for a couple of hrs, what if ??? I wouldn't want to come home to him in pain or need further surgery so I ran to pet smart got the cone and used it that 1 time and that was it! He didn't seem to need it or even bother it at all but i wanted to be on the safe side. He slept in his kennel all thru the night without it & we didn't have any troubles at all!


----------



## chjhu (Dec 30, 2002)

My experience is that dogs that had the laser surgery done had more problems with the incision than when the classical method was used. One dog that was neutered by the shelter vet with the laser surgery licked a one inch hole in the incision by the time he got off the transport. It took forever to heal, much longer than with stitches. It seems that the laser incision itches more. You can keep an eye on the dog when you are at home and make the decision on the cone based on the dogs reactions.


----------

